# 2011 model rollout?



## dabsabre (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's my situation. I'm looking at getting my first road bike and have decided on an alloy Synapse 5. I've been told by the LBS that they could get one by the end of the month but another shop indicated that they may not be able to order any additional 2010s because the 2011s are being shipped earlier this year.

I recall seeing a "first look" at the 2010s around late June (I think before The Tour) last year and I think they began to show up in shops around October/November?

I know the 2011s will likely come with the new 105 from Shimano and possibly some other trickle-down tech as well. 

As anyone here (starnut?) heard when info on the 2011s might come out or when production on the 2010s might be stopped? I like the color scheme of the 2010 (indigo blue) and want to get riding but am willing to wait a few months if the info on the 2011 line is around the corner and they might start showing up in shops a little earlier this year.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Last year the 2010 Cannondales started showing up at my LBS around September.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Last year the 2010 Cannondales started showing up at my LBS around September.


Same experience here... Personally I think a few months riding is worth more than getting the new 105 or whatever doohickeys you get on the new non-handmade-in-usa bikes... I would get a bike that rides well and fits me today over what will probably be a very similar bike that I'd have to wait 4 to 6 months for. If you think you're getting more for your buck by waiting, that will probably be a false savings as you can never get the time back that you missed not riding.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

You can get Rival now for probably what new 105 will cost... without waiting and while saving weight.


----------



## repro (Nov 11, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> You can get Rival now for probably what new 105 will cost... without waiting and while saving weight.


+1 SRAM rules!


----------

